

New Facebook TOS change allows app producers to sell your data - davidedicillo
http://www.tosback.org/diff.php?vid=1631

======
bhiller
Direct quote: "You will not sell user data."... Not sure how that is
equivalent to selling your data, unless there is something else I am missing.

------
koski
Or is it the other way round?

